# Susanne Eman news



## kentwildt (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi. I just found out that Susanne is now on a weight loss journey. It surprised me because I thought the she was all for the contrary. What a 180 degree turn!


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

She was on Dr. Phil a while back, I believe that is where she decided to make the change. I think there is already a thread about this somewhere but I don't have the link.


----------



## fatterthanfat (Nov 12, 2012)

i.....i'm utterly disgusted with her right now........


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## Lamia (Nov 12, 2012)

Who cares? Why do people keep making posts about this person? What she does with her life is no ones business even if she's on tv etc.:doh::doh:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Some people will do anything for their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't even know who this is.. lol.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 12, 2012)

I think she'll be back on Dr. Phil soon, they mentioned her in a promo.
She's famous for being fat and she's the opposite of the big woman who hides herself away. I give her props for that.:bow:
It's her choice to be in the spotlight, and she's kind of charismatic in her way. Talk shows love her.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 13, 2012)

She's willing to be the freak show display for the likes of Dr. Phil and Dr. Oz. That's her choice, but I don't have to respect her for it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't give a flying rat's ass what this woman does. I care about all the thousands of fat people who are living their lives loud and proud, surviving and thriving whether they're public activists or being good examples to their kids or only themselves.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 14, 2012)

For those who _are_ interested, she will be on Dr. Phil this Monday.
I don't know much about her, but she's always smiling, so she seems like a happy person.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 15, 2012)

If you think FAs were demonized before in the media wait till you see this bullshit monday on Dr. Phil, and Susanne if your reading this I hope your proud of yourself you media whoring degenerate! Just have Phil pay for your WLS already and stop exploiting this community!


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Nov 15, 2012)

Susanne Eman is just a spoke on the wheel and the wheel keeps on turning. She'll be replaced both here and on the talk show freak circuit and life goes on.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Nov 16, 2012)

I think she should rather focus on posting pics than frighten up the media... :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

lostinadaydream said:


> I think she should rather focus on posting pics than frighten up the media... :doh:


So, are you saying, it's okay for her to serve your needs, but not her own?


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> If you think FAs were demonized before in the media wait till you see this bullshit monday on Dr. Phil, and Susanne if your reading this I hope your proud of yourself you media whoring degenerate! Just have Phil pay for your WLS already and stop exploiting this community!


Let me get this straight--you're indignant because FAs are being demonized but you're calling her a degenerate in the same sentence?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 16, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> If you think FAs were demonized before in the media wait till you see this bullshit monday on Dr. Phil, and Susanne if your reading this I hope your proud of yourself you media whoring degenerate! Just have Phil pay for your WLS already and stop exploiting this community!



People who work tirelessly towards size acceptance don't make the focus on men who are attracted to fat women, so it's not important whether the FA (myself included) gets demonized. I'm not sure that it's the fault of Susanne, who at times looks like a "victim" of EVIL FAs, or if it's simply been the quality of the FA guests who have appeared on these shows.

In either case, size acceptance suffers because BOTH appear on the show as media whoring degenerates. While it might be really easy to villify this person, the fact remains that these shows involve more than one person, and since the show controls the content, they have final say as to how these people are presented to the viewing audience.

I've written countless blogs about this, and will continue to do so, though as always, few will listen to me (and some others) when the "15 minutes of fame" is dangled in front of them.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 16, 2012)

She's only one person, she doesn't represent anyone but herself as far as I can see. I must be missing the point or something, because I don't know why she is so disliked. It's not like she's pretending to be fat, or telling others to be her weight. I don't get it. :huh:
How is it different than anyone else that puts it all out there on these shows?
I'm just curious, not defending her, so don't bash me please.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone who puts themselves out there on these shows is an attention whore (that goes for both genders). I have no respect for people who feed the base appetites of the public for trash television. Have some self respect, for God's sake.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> If you think FAs were demonized before in the media wait till you see this bullshit monday on Dr. Phil, and Susanne if your reading this I hope your proud of yourself you media whoring degenerate! Just have Phil pay for your WLS already and stop exploiting this community!



It's all about you, isn't it?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 16, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> She's only one person, she doesn't represent anyone but herself as far as I can see. I must be missing the point or something, because I don't know why she is so disliked. It's not like she's pretending to be fat, or telling others to be her weight. I don't get it. :huh:
> How is it different than anyone else that puts it all out there on these shows?
> I'm just curious, not defending her, so don't bash me please.



From my blog page


*No One Speaks For ME!!!
Posted: April 9, 2011 

Around this time last year, Donna Simpson, who had achieved some noteriety for her public quest to gain to 1000 pounds, claimed in several BBW/FA forums that she was representing the fat community. She was met with much resentment from within the group that she purported to represent. Many of those critics questioned her motives, although some of them also refused to acknowledge that Donna represented no one but herself.

Less than a month later, I posted a thread in the Dimensions forum asking that if Donna was not in fact a spokesperson for the fat community, who would others think would be a likely figurehead to represent the community at large. A few names got thrown around (mine included), but many, especially the same people who expressed the disdain over Ms. Simpson, again claimed that no one represented them personally.

From that thread :




I dont feel like just one person does represent us

we all have amazing stories and our own journies that whilst simmilar have all been handled differently, we all have something positive to offer the world

Click to expand...


Now, let me ask you this. When a person outside this community closes their eyes, and you ask them where their mind goes when you mention the words fat person, what do you think they say? Ive done this with some of my friends outside of the community, and have gotten many horrifying answers.

Why does this happen?

For me, the answer is twofold. First, I think that there are too many people who are fat who continue to reinforce the negative stereotype. They flaunt their fat like its the only thing that defines them. Now, before anyone gets insulted, and you round up the wagons, please understand that I embrace my preference for the fat form, and Ive managed to connect the dots to develop what I feel is a clear understanding of what both FAT and SIZE acceptance are all about. Im an advocate, and I contribute both time and money towards fat causes. That said, I do hold some resentment towards those who continue to reinforce those negative stereotypes of what the outside world thinks about fat people. While I defend their right to do just that (this is still America, last I looked), I also have the right to express my dislike for their words and actions.

The other reason for the continued attitude towards fat people for me is the fact that there arent really any TRUE spokespersons for this cause. Some will claim thats not true, and cite names like Joy Nash, Marilyn Wann, Leah Sweet, Substantia Jones, Heather Boyle, Russell Williams, and even Conrad Birkenstoffer as the leaders of the movement. I think that while some of those names have credibility WITHIN the ranks, no one really knows them where its really needed, which is, the rest of the world.

Some of you who read these blogs are near my age, and will remember the early days of the civil rights movement in the 60&#8242;s. There were several leaders in this movement, and each had a different tactic in changing the minds of those who attempted to continue the oppressive attitudes and stereotypes of black people. While the great Dr. Martin Luther King took the road of respectful civil disobedience, he had the support of many within the black community, and his marches took on great significance as the numbers who attended his events increased almost daily. On the other hand, the community also had the very outspoken Malcolm X, who called attention to the struggle in very different ways. He also had the support of many, mostly those who felt that King was too peaceful, and wanted a more in your face attitude in confronting white racism. While others led in the struggle, like Huey Newton and Stokley Carmichael, It was King and Malcolm who had the strongest effect in change with regard to civil rights.

What if blacks in the 60&#8242;s said Those people dont represent me!. My question is, where would the civil rights movement be today, nearly 50 years later?

I agree that as people who are fat, and those who are attracted to the fat form, can live their lives in such a way that they can affect the small part of the world around them, but I feel strongly that we need leaders that will pull the community together, much like the old NAFAA attempted to do before they became the shadow of what they once were. Someone needs to step up, and represent the different factions that comprise the very diverse group that so many of us are part of.

Problem is, thats not going to happen when so many think that they dont need someone to speak for them. Cmon guys, get your collective heads out of the sand, and realize that our movement towards acceptance is not a whole lot different that those who struggle for race and gay acceptance. Those movements, by the way, have some strong spokesmen (and women) whose speeches and writings have changed the minds of many.

SO, my question is, do you want to take the time to examine some of the people who are already out there representing you and offer them support in some way, or do you want to look back in 10 years, and realize how no one was able to step up and make change because you and so many others refused to acknowledge that a leader in this somewhat fragmented community is in fact necessary.

Stop wasting time.*


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 16, 2012)

Wrestlingguy, I have great appreciation for the NAAFA of old. It got me interested and involved in the equality movement.
They did a lot of good for public awareness and helped change laws about discrimination due to size.:bow:

Frankly, I still don't see where these women represent anyone but themselves, even though you think otherwise, comparing them to civil rights figures/leaders.
IMO, they're just very fat women who like to go on television and talk about themselves. There are people of every size and shape who exploit their conditions for fame.

Thankfully, there are more fat men and women than ever in the media. Gov. Christie from NJ, and Abby Lee Miller are 2 faves that come to mind.
Shows that never had fatties on them, other than the "joke", now have fat people all over the place!!!:bounce: 
Sorry, I think those in the community who are so offended by these ladies give them a lot more POWER than they deserve.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 16, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Anyone who puts themselves out there on these shows is an attention whore (that goes for both genders). I have no respect for people who feed the base appetites of the public for trash television. Have some self respect, for God's sake.


I guess you don't approve of "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo."


----------



## Dromond (Nov 17, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I guess you don't approve of "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo."



Stuff like that makes me want to fly into a rage and smash the TV.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2012)

Ah dolla makes me holla,honey boo boo chile.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 18, 2012)

You better redneck-onize!!


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 19, 2012)

Dromond said:


> It's all about you, isn't it?



no it isnt he used the word community


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> no it isnt he used the word community



Hahahahaha 

Oh Dawgie you are on fire!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 19, 2012)

gangstadawg said:


> no it isnt he used the word community



I think maybe you missed the point...Dawg. 

The word "community" coming from a man that until a year ago, only communicated with paysite girls,and gets soooo irate over the media making his EFF-EH-dom look bads! Then says something degrading and fat hating like "lets Phil pay for your skinny surgery!" arrr! Media whoring degenerate. Um. I guess all those (paid) lovely ladies he drools over,that for whatever reason,go on TV,or do short films that don't show fat women in a light that most fat women can't relate to,I guess that's okay, 'cause it strokes his EFF-EH-ego whilst he gets to stroke the only thing he's ever offered,other than his mighty words,to this "community".

"If you think FAs were demonized before in the media wait till you see this bullshit monday on Dr. Phil, and Susanne if your reading this I hope your proud of yourself you media whoring degenerate! Just have Phil pay for your WLS already and stop exploiting this community!"

Let's face it! That quote is a huge empowerment for us all,since you know,he's a shining member of this community.....Unity. Thats what we have right there! 

I mean it's "Doctor" Phil,yo.
Really?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 19, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I think maybe you missed the point...Dawg.
> 
> The word "community" coming from a man that until a year ago, only communicated with paysite girls,and gets soooo irate over the media making his EFF-EH-dom look bads! Then says something degrading and fat hating like "lets Phil pay for your skinny surgery!" arrr! Media whoring degenerate. Um. I guess all those (paid) lovely ladies he drools over,that for whatever reason,go on TV,or do short films that don't show fat women in a light that most fat women can't relate to,I guess that's okay, 'cause it strokes his EFF-EH-ego whilst he gets to stroke the only thing he's ever offered,other than his mighty words,to this "community".
> 
> ...



I totally love you.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure why anybody is up in arms and white knighting about this.

Susanne milks any opportunity for all it is worth, be it making money from modelling, the exposure from going on Dr Phil, etc etc.

It is all about her, and she has shown no sentimentality towards the so called " Community"

What have you done for me lately? Like the old Janet Jackson song.

That is what I am seeing here.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

I couldn't watch Dr Phil today, but I did go to his website and there were 2 short clips of Susanne Eman. In one she spoke of the problem of her fiance wanting her to gain, not lose. Phil told her why it was wrong because it would shorten her life. By the second clip she ditched the guy and Dr. Phil was praising her for that, but berating her a little for sneaking away from the facility to get Chinese food, and then fried chicken. She lost 43 pounds in 4 months, but he was disappointed in her for not losing more. 
I'm not particularly a fan of his, but I watch him at 3pm more often than not, even though I yell obscenities at him through the television a lot of the time.  

She seems like a very pleasant woman on TV, and that is all I really know of her. I am so not understanding what she did to garner so much dislike here.
Did she sit on a puppy or something?:shocked:


----------



## fatterthanfat (Nov 20, 2012)

how much of a weight loss we talking here? because if she becomes totally skinny......dr. phil will have a bullet in his head


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Nov 20, 2012)

fatterthanfat said:


> how much of a weight loss we talking here? because if she becomes totally skinny......dr. phil will have a bullet in his head


Stay classy Dimensions.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 20, 2012)

I almost didn't watch this segment ( One, I don't watch Dr. Phil and two I was going to watch Seinfeld until I was channel surfing.) I did watch it and you can tell that she had her ups & downs while the interview was going on.


----------



## fatterthanfat (Nov 20, 2012)

i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way.....


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2012)

fatterthanfat said:


> i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way.....



Women are not a commodity and don't belong to you.


----------



## glutton (Nov 20, 2012)

Can people please try and be nice...she is a real person with feelings and some of the stuff posted here is horrible.
I don't know her well,but we've talked on the internet on and off over the last couple of years and she has helped me with my gaining journey and has always been very friendly,polite and helpful:she seems nice.
It's her life and WE DON'T KNOW HER PERSONALLY,so we can't really say with any authority what motivates her.IF she has decided to lose weight,then good for her and we should wish her every success.I am a gainer and heavily into all aspects of feederism:I love to see as much weight gain as possible on the greatest number of people and encourage it.However,there are pros and cons and it's a choice to be made freely and people can change their minds for a whole number of reasons.So IF she has chosen to lose,don't criticise her.IF SHE (not us or anyone else!)has decided to keep gaining,then excellent and I support that and IF she is conflicted,well we all can be and I hope she manages to work out what she wants.
As for the publicity aspect...who is she harming?Again,we don't know her and it's HER life to live as she sees fit.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2012)

fatterthanfat said:


> i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way.....


We??? What's this 'we' shit? You want supersized, become one yourself! Join the ranks and live for the approval and satisfaction of others. Put every move you make out there for the critical dissection of your body and character for one side and the mastubatory edification of the others OR just STFU.


----------



## Gendo Ikari (Nov 20, 2012)

fatterthanfat said:


> i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way.....


She's just a spoke on the wheel kid.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

fatterthanfat said:


> how much of a weight loss we talking here? because if she becomes totally skinny......dr. phil will have a bullet in his head





fatterthanfat said:


> i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way.....



This poster is being *HUMOROUS*... or _trying_ to be. It happens sometimes on message boards, so you really don't have to bite his head off. Seriously.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 20, 2012)

I am both Jack's utter lack of surprise, and like the Honey Badger - I don't care.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> This poster is being *HUMOROUS*... or _trying_ to be. It happens sometimes on message boards, so you really don't have to bite his head off. Seriously.



You'd be surprised and dismayed by how many people are serious when they say things like that.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

Dromond said:


> You'd be surprised and dismayed by how many people are serious when they say things like that.


Firstly, Susanne Eman will never be "totally skinny" and there is no serious death threat, "a bullet in his head" against Dr. Phil. 
Secondly, the OP lamenting about an ssbbw losing weight, "we lose more good ssbbw's that way" is actually a compliment to those stay the way they are. 
I realize the OP is probably a feeder, and I'm not a fan of the practice, but he certainly didn't deserve what he got from another poster. Sorry.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2012)

Marl?ayna said:


> Firstly, Susanne Eman will never be "totally skinny" and there is no serious death threat, "a bullet in his head" against Dr. Phil.
> Secondly, the OP lamenting about an ssbbw losing weight, "we lose more good ssbbw's that way" is actually a compliment to those stay the way they are.
> I realize the OP is probably a feeder, and I'm not a fan of the practice, but he certainly didn't deserve what he got from another poster. Sorry.


Your interpretation of 'we lose more good ssbbws that way' is not a compliment to women who chose to exercise body autonomy. Who are you or he to decide what makes a woman happy? At least one of you is a man and has no clue what a woman feels. 

He's a big boy and speaks well enough for himself and wasn't advertising an opening for a nanny or a mouthpiece and your defense of him was indefensible and irrelevant. You don't decide who deserves what and if he can speak his mind, so can I. Not sorry.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

Someone has anger issues.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 20, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Someone has anger issues.



Aaaaaand someone has blinders on


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 20, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Someone has anger issues.



You're a psychotherapist? AWESOME! NO? I didn't think so. 

Deflection and denial. Apologist for abusers and misogynists? Maybe? Don't need certification for that.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Aaaaaand someone has blinders on


OP is a fan of Susanne Eman's and was obviously being light-hearted.
Maybe some are jealous of her, I don't know, just a guess.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 20, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> OP is a fan of Susanne Eman's and was obviously being light-hearted.
> Maybe some are jealous of her, I don't know, just a guess.



Probably not a good one.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> OP is a fan of Susanne Eman's and was obviously being light-hearted.
> Maybe some are jealous of her, I don't know, just a guess.



You should quit while you're behind.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Probably not a good one.


LOL........


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, I don't want to ruffle any feathers. 


Dromond said:


> You should quit while you're behind.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 21, 2012)

There are, like, let's say, more than 5? threads with, it seems, Susanne Eman as a main subject. Is it fair, now, to consider if these should all be merged? Or does it make more sense to say that, maybe, some of these need-not have been created?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> There are, like, let's say, more than 5? threads with, it seems, Susanne Eman as a main subject. Is it fair, now, to consider if these should all be merged? Or does it make more sense to say that, maybe, some of these need-not have been created?



Well we can always have a thread about whatever happened to...  which is a guaranteed topic topper.....


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 21, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> There are, like, let's say, more than 5? threads with, it seems, Susanne Eman as a main subject. Is it fair, now, to consider if these should all be merged? Or does it make more sense to say that, maybe, some of these need-not have been created?


That sure is a lot of commas!

Anyway, since Susanne is such a huge ratings grabber for the good doctor, and since the place he sent her to let her to sneak out for forbidden foods, he should invite Susanne to live with him and Robin. I'm sure Robin has a chef and trainer at her disposal, so if Dr. Phil is such a great guy, like he pretends to be, he should take Susanne into his home and monitor her progress, himself!
I bet she'd love it!:bounce:


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 21, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Well we can always have a thread about whatever happened to...  which is a guaranteed topic topper.....


Uh-oh... she still has a multitude of fans, men loved her.:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Uh-oh... she still has a multitude of fans, men loved her.:smitten:


----------



## natepogue (Nov 22, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Someone has anger issues.



This. Some of the people on this board are ridiculous


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> That sure is a lot of commas!
> 
> Anyway, since Susanne is such a huge ratings grabber for the good doctor, and since the place he sent her to let her to sneak out for forbidden foods, he should invite Susanne to live with him and Robin. I'm sure Robin has a chef and trainer at her disposal, so if Dr. Phil is such a great guy, like he pretends to be, he should take Susanne into his home and monitor her progress, himself!
> I bet she'd love it!:bounce:



Apparently Dr Phil and the Mrs are having marital issues, so now might not be a good time for Susanne to move in 

Clash of the egos in the Mc Graw household after nearly 40 years of marital bliss.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 22, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Anyone who puts themselves out there on these shows is an attention whore (that goes for both genders). I have no respect for people who feed the base appetites of the public for trash television. Have some self respect, for God's sake.



I agree with this, but she's free to do what she wants whether we like it or not. Everyone wants to live their lives as they choose, but they feel totally ok with telling people how to live theirs and I think that'd bogus.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 22, 2012)

Lamia said:


> I agree with this, but she's free to do what she wants whether we like it or not. Everyone wants to live their lives as they choose, but they feel totally ok with telling people how to live theirs and I think that'd bogus.



This is the United States, where everyone has the Constitutional right to go straight to hell, if that is their wish. I wouldn't dream of trying to stop her prostituting herself. Tawdry fame and easy money are the American Way, after all.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 22, 2012)

Dromond said:


> This is the United States, where everyone has the Constitutional right to go straight to hell, if that is their wish. I wouldn't dream of trying to stop her prostituting herself. Tawdry fame and easy money are the American Way, after all.


Well then, God Bless America, because I don't think a lot a companies are going to give a woman with her condition a job.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 22, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Well then, God Bless America, because I don't think a lot a companies are going to give a woman with her condition a job.



You mean the condition of Gratuitous Attention Seekingitis?

Is terrible affliction. Sadly, very common.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 22, 2012)

joswitch said:


> You mean the condition of Gratuitous Attention Seekingitis?
> 
> Is terrible affliction. Sadly, very common.


I think it's a good thing to show people of size who are happy with themselves. She doesn't whine about her life.
She earns money, she's famous, she has male admirers, she has a child, she's doing the best she can with the hand she's been dealt.
She is dealing with her obvious challenges, and I say more power to her for that.:bow:


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 24, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> You're a psychotherapist? AWESOME! NO? I didn't think so.
> 
> Deflection and denial.* Apologist for abusers and misogynists?* Maybe? Don't need certification for that.


Not even close, and I resent the accusation.

Also, I'm not blogging sad stories looking for sympathy, or making up FAKE pathetic scenerios about men that want me.... 
like "some". LMAO!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Not even close, and I resent the accusation.
> 
> Also, I'm not blogging sad stories looking for sympathy, or making up FAKE pathetic scenerios about men that want me....
> like "some". LMAO!


Thank you for reading my blog! Awesome. Every.single.time you click on it, you help 'the cause'!!!! If you think they're for sympathy or that I'm faking anything, maybe that's your own projections, not to mention I left this thread over a page ago and you're STILL addressing me? Little obsessed there, no?

Don't be such a sad angry panda. It's very unattractive. Personal attacks and assumptions rather than addressing the issues isn't mature at all. They're just deflections that feed the other trolls besides your own delusions.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 25, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you for reading my blog! Awesome. Every.single.time you click on it, you help 'the cause'!!!! If you think they're for sympathy or that I'm faking anything, maybe that's your own projections, not to mention I left this thread over a page ago and you're STILL addressing me? Little obsessed there, no?
> 
> Don't be such a sad angry panda. It's very unattractive. Personal attacks and assumptions rather than addressing the issues isn't mature at all. They're just deflections that feed the other trolls besides your own delusions.


If clicking on your blog will help your situation, I'll be happy to do it.
I hope you'll think twice about cutting people up with your razor tongue.
Some will take it, others will not. Know your audience.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

Every time you address me, I know it's just your unique little way of expressing your love. You can't deny it-you're trying too hard!


----------



## natepogue (Nov 25, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you for reading my blog! Awesome. Every.single.time you click on it, you help 'the cause'!!!! If you think they're for sympathy or that I'm faking anything, maybe that's your own projections, not to mention I left this thread over a page ago and you're STILL addressing me? Little obsessed there, no?
> 
> Don't be such a sad angry panda. It's very unattractive. Personal attacks and assumptions rather than addressing the issues isn't mature at all. They're just deflections that feed the other trolls besides your own delusions.



I've seen you make more personal attacks than anyone else on this forum. You have a lot of hostility towards anyone that doesn't agree with you.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 25, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I've seen you make more personal attacks than anyone else on this forum. You have a lot of hostility towards anyone that doesn't agree with you.


That's exactly my point. The poster was only expressing his genuine fanship of Susanne Eman, and she ripped him a new one over nothing, to scare him away.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

The most minor of disagreements and she will attack viciously and condescendingly :huh:


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 26, 2012)

^If someone disagrees in language that you find too harsh, you might consider that it's not as minor in their view...


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Read through the thread and tell me where any opinion warrants that kind of bullying.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Read through the thread and tell me where any opinion warrants that kind of bullying.



Bullying has become one of those words that gets thrown around far too easily these days, especially on the internet.

Heated argument? Probably......but bullying?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 26, 2012)

"Help, they're trying to convince me!"


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, bullying.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

I see someone threatening to kill Dr Phil if one fat lady loses weight. I see others posting about women as if they were property and only here to serve their sexual needs, while at the same time calling them names if they choose to exert bodily autonomy and do what's best for them. I see other posters calling others out on their bullshit.

So, who exactly was bullying?


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

I see a poster named marlayna casually pointing out that another poster may have been trying to be funny and getting totally bashed for it and then attacked further for an entire page. Seems overkill to me and this last page of personal attacks was childish and in my opinion bullying.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 26, 2012)

White knighting is also a term that gets overused liberally these days. In most cases, it isn't actually going on.

In MOST cases.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you passive aggressively accusing me of white knighting?


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2012)

Get over yourself boy


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> The most minor of disagreements and she will attack viciously and condescendingly :huh:



kind of like what you are doing now huh tatertot?


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Are you passive aggressively accusing me of white knighting?



Naa I will come right out and say it son. Nothing passive aggressive here


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 26, 2012)

As a victim of violence, I don't find anything remotely funny about shooting another person in the head. To try to justify or condone that language is just wrong. 

The only bullying I see is marlyana making nasty comments about Casting Pearls. Some pretty low blows were made. 

Way to keep things classy. 

It's no wonder I don't come on here more often.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Not even close, and I resent the accusation.
> 
> Also, I'm not blogging sad stories looking for sympathy, or making up FAKE pathetic scenerios about men that want me....
> like "some". LMAO!



Reported to Mods


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2012)

The fact is that CP is absolutely right about that comment being misogynist. If the OP indeed intended that comment to be ironic, he failed miserably to convey that. One of the hazards of using simply text to communicate, for sure. However, given that we see people make similar comments sincerely here all the time, and that OP has not returned to clarify the "misunderstanding", I think it much more likely that he was, in fact, serious. CP does not put up with misogyny and BS when she sees it, and that is one of the many things I like about her. That does not make her a bully, and calling her one only cheapens the term for those who have experienced REAL bullying.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 26, 2012)

Life is too short to be wasting all this negative energy on each other. I hope peace can be restored here. I wanted to send loving vibes to each of you. Especially to my beautiful friend Casting Pearls. That is all. Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 26, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The fact is that CP is absolutely right about that comment being misogynist. If the OP indeed intended that comment to be ironic, he failed miserably to convey that. One of the hazards of using simply text to communicate, for sure. However, given that we see people make similar comments sincerely here all the time, and that OP has not returned to clarify the "misunderstanding", I think it much more likely that he was, in fact, serious. CP does not put up with misogyny and BS when she sees it, and that is one of the many things I like about her. That does not make her a bully, and calling her one only cheapens the term for those who have experienced REAL bullying.



This. This thisidy this this this.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I've seen you make more personal attacks than anyone else on this forum. You have a lot of hostility towards anyone that doesn't agree with you.



Funny, I've thought the exact same thing from you. And looking through your post history proves it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 26, 2012)

Because of all the replies, moderating the personal attack isn't really possible now. But know it was seen and addressed. 

Now, everyone, please just stop.


----------



## Donna (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna, you have an awful big set of balls for a man pretending to be a woman. Perhaps you can give some to Nate who apparently has none.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

AnnMarie said:


> Because of all the replies, moderating the personal attack isn't really possible now. But know it was seen and addressed.
> 
> Now, everyone, please just stop.


I realize there's a clique here, and maybe my 500 posts are small in compared to some, but I stand by everything I said. 
Thank you for those who aren't afraid to agree with me, here, and in any reps I've received for standing up and speaking my mind.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Donna said:


> Marlayna, you have an awful big set of balls for a man pretending to be a woman. Perhaps you can give some to Nate who apparently has none.



Oh SNAP!:happy::bow:


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

Donna said:


> Marlayna, you have an awful big set of balls for a man pretending to be a woman. Perhaps you can give some to Nate who apparently has none.


I'm a man? Keep wishing.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> The most minor of disagreements and she will attack viciously and condescendingly :huh:


I admire people who aren't afraid to tell it like it is! :bow::bow:


----------



## lalatx (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I realize there's a clique here, and maybe my 500 posts are small in compared to some, but I stand by everything I said.
> Thank you for those who aren't afraid to agree with me, here, and in any reps I've received for standing up and speaking my mind.



It isn't about the number of posts that you have it is about the way you went about it. There is a way to get your point across without resulting to personal attacks. When anyone results to personal attacks you lose the point you were trying to make in the first place and you just end up looking foolish.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

lol the gang came out in full force here. now i've seen it all


----------



## Mishty (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> lol the gang came out in full force here. now i've seen it all



why u mad?


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

lalatx said:


> It isn't about the number of posts that you have it is about the way you went about it. There is a way to get your point across without resulting to personal attacks. When anyone results to personal attacks you lose the point you were trying to make in the first place and you just end up looking foolish.


My point is that I defended a fan of Susanne's and I was attacked for it.
Someone agreed with me and he was attacked for it. Only when it got ugly, did I react in kind.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Mishty said:


> why u mad?


I would be mad, but a quick look at who is insulting me leaves me feeling pretty good about myself


----------



## Mishty (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I would be mad, but a quick look at who is insulting me leaves me feeling pretty good about myself



_Oh_. Right. *Burn*.
You my friend, told me. 

Whew. That was brutal. I may never recover. 


:happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I would be mad, but a quick look at who is insulting me leaves me feeling pretty good about myself



well at least someone likes you, even if it is yourself.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow you guys have a real chip on your shoulders. I don't see condescension or bullying from CP. She has always been a straight shooter and a very supportive kind person when others are in need. 
I see a lot of anger and name calling. Maybe if you are so mad a this forum and the "clique" try stepping away from the computer. Take a walk and find something to make you happy rather than so angry!


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> lol the gang came out in full force here. now i've seen it all


LOL, yeah, I'm not intimidated by any of them, In fact, I'm highly amused.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Wow you guys have a real chip on your shoulders. I don't see condescension or bullying from CP. She has always been a straight shooter and a very supportive kind person when others are in need.
> I see a lot of anger and name calling. Maybe if you are so mad a this forum and the "clique" try stepping away from the computer. Take a walk and find something to make you happy rather than so angry!



I'm already happy, thanks. No "chip" here, just speaking my mind, as are you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not part of this clique any of you speak of, which I'm accused of by both sides, mind you. I'm just trying to clean up the piles of crap left around so the stink doesn't attract more flies. 

So, back to that.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> LOL, yeah, I'm not intimidated by any of them, In fact, I'm highly amused.



Glad we're amusing if we can't be intimidating. 


GIGGLES FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

There's a lot of hatred directed in this thread toward me but I'm just going to take a guess and say it really has nothing to do with distaste for me and has more to do with something better suited for a dr. phil episode subsequent to susanne's :kiss2:


----------



## lalatx (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> My point is that I defended a fan of Susanne's and I was attacked for it.
> Someone agreed with me and he was attacked for it. Only when it got ugly, did I react in kind.



This is where our opinions differ. What you fail to comprehend from all this is that the usage of 'we' is where most of the disagreement started. It is fine to have your opinion but make no mistake none of us represent anyone but ourselves. There is a problem when people fail to grasp that. "i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way....." This statement is a problem for me because women are not possessions. Clearly it was a problem for other people as well.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> There's a lot of hatred directed in this thread toward me but I'm just going to take a guess and say it really has nothing to do with distaste for me and has more to do with something better suited for a dr. phil episode subsequent to susanne's :kiss2:



Naa we really hate you. I kid, I kid

or do I?


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> There's a lot of hatred directed in this thread toward me but I'm just going to take a guess and say it really has nothing to do with distaste for me and has more to do with something better suited for a dr. phil episode subsequent to susanne's :kiss2:



No, it's got absolutely nothing to do with you... or me.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

lalatx said:


> This is where our opinions differ. What you fail to comprehend from all this is that the usage of 'we' is where most of the disagreement started. It is fine to have your opinion but make no mistake none of us represent anyone but ourselves. There is a problem when people fail to grasp that. "i do NOT want her to lose weight......we lose more good ssbbws that way....." This statement is a problem for me because women are not possessions. Clearly it was a problem for other people as well.



Thanks for the explanation of the "we" problem that some perceived as offensive in the poster's comment regarding Susanne Eman, but it _hardly_ warranted the vile attack that was spewed upon him.


----------



## lalatx (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Thanks for the explanation of the "we" problem that some perceived as offensive in the poster's comment regarding Susanne Eman, but it _hardly_ warranted the vile attack that was spewed upon him.



And thank you for not being the least bit condescending. 

With that I'm moving on from this thread.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

lalatx said:


> And thank you for not being the least bit condescending.
> 
> With that I'm moving on from this thread.


And you as well.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's just me or what, but I don't take anything seriously from people that don't take an active roll in this "community". If your profile is blank or you have a tiny amount of posts, your opinion matters almost zero in my world. If that's cliquey, so be it.

I really think if you're going to take a stand on anything, you better be able to back it up.


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Not even close, and I resent the accusation.
> 
> Also, I'm not blogging sad stories looking for sympathy, or making up FAKE pathetic scenerios about men that want me....
> like "some". LMAO!



I don't know you, and I don't want to know you. So you read some blog posts and now you think you have someone figured out. You're outta line and way out of your league. CP is a wonderful person; I have spent many late nights on the phone talking to her about my problems and you would be hard pressed to find a more genuine, caring, and loving person than Lainey. You're the problem with this board, making assumptions about people you clearly do not know. Please refrain from talking to or about anyone else on this board I consider a friend.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> I don't know you, and I don't want to know you. So you read some blog posts and now you think you have someone figured out. You're outta line and way out of your league. CP is a wonderful person; I have spent many late nights on the phone talking to her about my problems and you would be hard pressed to find a more genuine, caring, and loving person than Lainey. You're the problem with this board, making assumptions about people you clearly do not know. Please refrain from talking to or about anyone else on this board I consider a friend.


Scott, I'm happy for your friendship with CP and that you have someone who is there to lend an ear. However, I treat people the way they treat me, so our experiences with this person are very different. I'm sure you can understand that, but if you can't, that's fine too.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> My point is that I defended a fan of Susanne's and I was attacked for it.
> Someone agreed with me and he was attacked for it. Only when it got ugly, did I react in kind.



It's what was said, not who he's a fan of. Supporting someone who's threatening violence isn't okay. 



natepogue said:


> There's a lot of hatred directed in this thread toward me but I'm just going to take a guess and say it really has nothing to do with distaste for me and has more to do with something better suited for a dr. phil episode subsequent to susanne's :kiss2:



Perhaps you should take a look at what you've said and the attitude it reveals, rather than continue to insult people who disagree with you or call you out on your BS. 

There are some people out there who seem to believe that fat women have only one purpose - to be there for their pleasure, viewing or otherwise. If a woman decides to lose weight, she's allowed to, and she doesn't need your permission. It's not an affront to the fat community or an insult to FAs, it's her choice. She isn't your property and she owes you nothing - even if she makes a living selling photos of herself. Women are not property, so stop acting like its okay to treat them that way.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

i haven't posted in this place for nearly two years and for good reason. first i was banned for a year for stating my own opinion and after that by my own choice. the only reason i'm here today is because of CP. she was undeservedly attacked for stating her personal opinion. shockingly she believes a woman can be whatever she wants and do what she wants with her own body.

threads like this one points out a lot of illogical and down right wrong thinking that is allowed to go on here .fat women do NOT exist for everyone else except themselves. being fat is NOT a punishment for eating as she likes that a woman can't escape. being fat is a CHOICE that she MAY decide to embrace or not. i'm really glad that here is such a thing now as a choice for the women who need and want to change their bodies in any direction for their own reasons. 

any woman who tries to call out another woman for expressing her personal beliefs that a woman as control of her own body has a sickness she needs to address. any man who thinks he must trap a woman in the body he feels is attractive no matter how she feels has a sickness. if you need to control someone else that you don't even really know to be who you are and like what you are, something is wrong with you an not the person you are attacking. 

it's sad that there are people who hold people up and encourage them in their social and emotional disjointedness. often people have bad images in the media for a reason--because that is how they project themselves. no use getting mad about something that is supported openly by enough people in the rest of the community to make everyone else look bad. maybe if people gave up some of the cowardliness and actually stood up for the rights of fat people no matter what the world would have an entirely different attitude. all people know is what you show them.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> There are some people out there who seem to believe that fat women have only one purpose - to be there for their pleasure, viewing or otherwise. If a woman decides to lose weight, she's allowed to, and she doesn't need your permission. It's not an affront to the fat community or an insult to FAs, it's her choice. She isn't your property and she owes you nothing - even if she makes a living selling photos of herself. Women are not property, so stop acting like its okay to treat them that way.



Lol. You suddenly accuse me of all this when I've not mentioned a single thing about it. In fact, the original issue was with another poster who was behaving the way you're describing. Correct me if i'm mistaken and that paragraph break was intended to address the poster I've mentioned who was on the first page.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I'm already happy, thanks. No "chip" here, just speaking my mind, as are you.



Is that you HappyFatChick? or is it Man of the Universe?....


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> It's what was said, not who he's a fan of. Supporting someone who's threatening violence isn't okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really think the poster was "threatening" to shoot Dr. Phil in the head????????

I can't believe the extreme over-reaction of some, to a remark an FA made about Susanne Eman, liking her the way she is now at 600 pounds. Do you not realize that there are women on this message board who are her size, and would love to hear from a man who finds very large women desirable.

Do you think it's fine for someone to CURSE HIM OUT for making a joke about how he's a fan of Susanne and likes her just the way she is?
CP's response to him was disgusting and profane, and I'm not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Is that you HappyFatChick? or is it Man of the Universe?....


My name is Marlayna.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> My name is Marlayna.



that may be a topic for debate as to who or what you are....


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Do you think it's fine for someone to CURSE HIM OUT for making a joke about how he's a fan of Susanne and likes her just the way she is?



Just out of interest, how come you are so sure it's a joke? It wouldn't be the first post here of this ilk to not be a joke, and the OP hasn't come back to say "woah guys, i was just kidding". Now, I'm sure the OP wouldn't actually go and shoot Dr Phil, but I certainly didn't get the vibe that they were being facetious with their comments either?


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> i haven't posted in this place for nearly two years and for good reason. first i was banned for a year for stating my own opinion and after that by my own choice. the only reason i'm here today is because of CP. she was undeservedly attacked for stating her personal opinion. shockingly she believes a woman can be whatever she wants and do what she wants with her own body.
> 
> threads like this one points out a lot of illogical and down right wrong thinking that is allowed to go on here .fat women do NOT exist for everyone else except themselves. being fat is NOT a punishment for eating as she likes that a woman can't escape. being fat is a CHOICE that she MAY decide to embrace or not. i'm really glad that here is such a thing now as a choice for the women who need and want to change their bodies in any direction for their own reasons.
> 
> ...



This is called making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Is that you HappyFatChick? or is it Man of the Universe?....



HFC would be frothing at the mouth like a rabid dog by now, so this isn't HFC.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Lol. You suddenly accuse me of all this when I've not mentioned a single thing about it. In fact, the original issue was with another poster who was behaving the way you're describing. Correct me if i'm mistaken and that paragraph break was intended to address the poster I've mentioned who was on the first page.



The paragraph break was indeed for that reason.



Marlayna said:


> You really think the poster was "threatening" to shoot Dr. Phil in the head????????



He said he would, why shouldn't we believe that he's really that upset? Or should we just brush off comments about violence as jokes, and act like it's okay to make threats and comments like that? If he's pissed off about someone in his spank bank losing weight, then he can say it in a way that doesn't condone violence and reduce women to nothing more than fap material.



> I can't believe the extreme over-reaction of some, to a remark an FA made about Susanne Eman, liking her the way she is now at 600 pounds. Do you not realize that there are women on this message board who are her size, and would love to hear from a man who finds very large women desirable.



The original comments were about how disappointed they'd be if she lost weight, and there are PLENTY of comments on this site about how guys love women of that size. There was another thread around here where the OP said they heard some model was separating and how he loved her thighs, like the two were related. Men like that do not see these women as women, but as a commodity, as something to be used only. It is NOT complimenting them to say "sorry about your marriage, but damn you've got sexy thighs", because it completely ignores the fact they're PEOPLE.



> Do you think it's fine for someone to CURSE HIM OUT for making a joke about how he's a fan of Susanne and likes her just the way she is?
> CP's response to him was disgusting and profane, and I'm not the only one who thinks so.



He can like her the way she is just fine, but if he was a true fan he'd support her and wish her the best, because he knows her happiness is more important than his wanking.

I saw nothing disgusting or profane in what CP said. I suggest you get a dictionary and read it thoroughly, because along with misogyny, those are some words you don't seem to understand.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Just out of interest, how come you are so sure it's a joke? It wouldn't be the first post here of this ilk to not be a joke, and the OP hasn't come back to say "woah guys, i was just kidding". Now, I'm sure the OP wouldn't actually go and shoot Dr Phil, but I certainly didn't get the vibe that they were being facetious with their comments either?


That poster was likely scared away by the nasty and disgusting accusations thrown at him, as well as being told to STFU... Personally, I don't blame him.

Secondly, I have a sense of humor, and I recognize when someone is kidding around. He likes S.E. the way she is, and he expressed it in a joking manner.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> This is called making a mountain out of a molehill.



I can tell you're enjoying yourself, but you are incurring a cost. The only person publicly supporting you is a rather dubious character. A stroll through his limited posting history will show you that he's an ally you probably don't want.

Wisdom is knowing you've been a fool in the past.

Foresight is knowing you'll be a fool in the future.

Common sense is trying not to be a fool now.

Your common sense needs some work.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> The paragraph break was indeed for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The poster who spoke of someone's sexy thighs is someone else, so let's keep it on topic, rather than lumping men together. 
I know there is a word for woman-haters, but I don't know if there is one for man-haters... but I see a number of them around.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> He said he would, why shouldn't we believe that he's really that upset? Or should we just brush off comments about violence as jokes, and act like it's okay to make threats and comments like that?



 you must be a lot of fun to talk to in person. political correctness and over sensitivity at its most elevated. the term "stick up your ass" would fit well.


and as for calling me a dubious character Dromond, I think that's a bit of a stretch. I've made people mad here before, yes, but in exactly the same nature as this thread. Plenty of overreaction and ganging up on me. The fact that you're warning someone not to "align" with me on an internet forum tells a lot about you and how badly you want me to be a pariah and an outcast here.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> This is called making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I can tell you're enjoying yourself, but you are incurring a cost. The only person publicly supporting you is a rather dubious character. A stroll through his limited posting history will show you that he's an ally you probably don't want.
> 
> Wisdom is knowing you've been a fool in the past.
> 
> ...


Dude, not everything is "public", and some are tired of those who need a muzzle for they're anger issues.
If you think I'm a fool, you're entitled to your opinion, I think the same of you.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> you must be a lot of fun to talk to in person. political correctness and over sensitivity at its most elevated. the term "stick up your ass" would fit well.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Dude, not everything is "public", and some are tired of those who need a muzzle for they're anger issues.
> If you think I'm a fool, you're entitled to your opinion, I think the same of you.



Dude chill


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

My 1st grade english teacher retired to her house with her cats and spends her time posting image macros calling me a dick. Why don't I feel insulted?


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> My 1st grade english teacher retired to her house with her cats and spends her time posting image macros calling me a dick. Why don't I feel insulted?



Paralysis of the brain perhaps?


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Dude, not everything is "public", and some are tired of those who need a muzzle for they're anger issues.
> If you think I'm a fool, you're entitled to your opinion, I think the same of you.



"Their," not "they're."

You can think me a fool all you like, it doesn't bother me. But I know for sure that claiming invisible support for your position is very foolish indeed.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> My 1st grade english teacher retired to her house with her cats and spends her time posting image macros calling me a dick. Why don't I feel insulted?



Go back to the paysite board where you're much more at home.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> you must be a lot of fun to talk to in person. political correctness and over sensitivity at its most elevated. *the term "stick up your ass" would fit well*.



And you accuse others of attacking *you*? This is quite an incendiary comment, Nate. One of the mods has already had to delete comments. Do you really need to start it all over again?

Just my opinion as an outsider who only looks in every now & then when REAL issues of fat/size acceptance are discussed, it's difficult to tell what causes people to react to certain posts in certain ways. I take that into consideration, and that's why I refrained from attacking anyone. Marlayna responded to my old blog post, and disagreed with me, but her response that disagreed never really addressed the issues I raised, indicating to me that the either didn't understand my points, or just cursorily read the post and added her response. Like Surlysomething said (and I agree), people that are not truly invested in the community (which includes real discussion of issues like size acceptance, medical information and support, fashion, and the like) for me just doesn't even seem to warrant a response. This in and of itself is why I don't post as much here today as I did in the past.

Years ago, Dimensions was a place where issues could be discussed among people without all the personal angst. People got to know each other well, so when someone "reacted" in such a strong way, others would ask why, and we'd talk it out, either gaining the understanding of the person and what brought them to that point, or perhaps working to help them change how they felt. It was a true sense of community, and long time members will attest to the fact that it felt different than it does today, with all of the sexual politicking and posturing that goes on.

I can't speak for any of the mods, but I sure as hell wouldn't want to moderate in these forums anymore. As for posting, I said what I wanted about the original post in my blogs, and by posting it here in the forum, the positive that's come from it has been that more people are reading some of my other blogs and telling me that it's good to hear a voice of reason coming from our gender for a change. More surprising to me is that after removing myself from the fat community for over a year, I was able to regain a better sense of perspective, something that others who have posted in this thread should consider.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Go back to the paysite board where you're much more at home.


I've seen that same attempt at an insult thrown around here before. I don't see how posting feedback in the paysite board makes me less than any one of the regulars in the main board. If anything, it makes you look like you consider those boards to be beneath you and is insulting to the paysite models and their fans. In fact, your comment insinuates that since you dislike me and consider me villainous, the paysite board being my home is a negative thing all around for everyone in the paysite board. Nice one. Segregation!


wrestlingguy said:


> And you accuse others of attacking *you*? This is quite an incendiary comment, Nate. One of the mods has already had to delete comments. Do you really need to start it all over again?



By your logic, if someone punched you in the face and you punched them back, I could walk up to you and say "And you accuse him of punching you? That was quite an incendiary punch you threw there, wrestlingguy"

Logic can be hard though. It's easier to try out new words we learned.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> This is called making a mountain out of a molehill.



yes maybe, but my mountain is correct and your molehill is wrong so i'l squash it rhetorically.

the rights of people to make decisions about their own bodies is never a molehill, unless you'd like someone to also be able to force you or someone you care about to be thin because they like it better. no difference between the two. 

also off subject personal attacks are just weak distractions from the bad points being made.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I've seen that same attempt at an insult thrown around here before. I don't see how posting feedback in the paysite board makes me less than any one of the regulars in the main board. If anything, it makes you look like you consider those boards to be beneath you and is insulting to the paysite models and their fans. Nice one. Segregation!



Yeah, I figured that'd be your response. My problem isn't with the paysite models. They're business owners selling an image, and I'm all for people making money. My problem is with some of the men who "compliment" the paysite models. Some, not all, are mouth breathers who wouldn't know how to deal with a real woman.

I put you in that category.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> the rights of people to make decisions about their own bodies is never a molehill, unless you'd like someone to also be able to force you or someone you care about to be thin because they like it better. no difference between the two.
> 
> also off subject personal attacks are just weak distractions from the bad points being made.



Except nobody is even coming close to infringing on Susanne Emans right to make any decision about her body. Hence the comment "Mountain out of a molehill".



Dromond said:


> Yeah, I figured that'd be your response. My problem isn't with the paysite models. They're business owners selling an image, and I'm all for people making money. My problem is with some of the men who "compliment" the paysite models. Some, not all, are mouth breathers who wouldn't know how to deal with a real woman.
> 
> I put you in that category.



Assuming I don't know how to deal with a "real" woman based on disagreement and argument in this and other threads tells me that you're not all that rational when it comes to forming your own opinions. It tells more about you than it does me.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Logic can be hard though. It's easier to try out new words we learned.



Proving my point. I never attacked you, just attempted to reason with you. Save your breath, I'm out.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

there are always quite a lot of pitiful personal attacks here because there are always a lot of rationalizations when people find that the core argument they made is untenable.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Not addressing the main point I made proves my point as well 

And as for superodullisque, way to pull a wrestlingguy.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Assuming I don't know how to deal with a "real" woman based on disagreement and argument in this and other threads tells me that you're not all that rational when it comes to forming your own opinions. It tells more about you than it does me.



It should tell you that I consider you a contemptible human being and place no value on your opinion. And yes, Sherlock, this is a personal attack.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Except nobody is even coming close to infringing on Susanne Emans right to make any decision about her body. Hence the comment "Mountain out of a molehill".
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming I don't know how to deal with a "real" woman based on disagreement and argument in this and other threads tells me that you're not all that rational when it comes to forming your own opinions. It tells more about you than it does me.



there are people here who are inferring that somehow she does not have the right to make that decision which is wrong pure and simple. they're basically saying she has no right to change her mind. she has that right as well. so why even the argument? even if someone dislikes the idea they have absolutely no say--especially over someone they don't even know. so why even try to infringe on her freedom by trying to socially shame her about rights that are already hers? your opinions, no matter what they are do not outweigh her right to decide. they are a moot point. those opinions are no better than the ones people here usually rail against when people go around telling fat folk they should lose weight and lamb basting them publically for not fitting a thin standard. putting body shaming for any reason into words is messed up.


so does it mean fat people are making a mountain out of a molehill when they reject the idea that thin people should be able to insult them when they want to stay fat and thin people don't like it? i don't think so, and i don't believe you do either. it's best not to be the other side of that same dysfunctional coin.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> By your logic, if someone punched you in the face and you punched them back, I could walk up to you and say "And you accuse him of punching you? That was quite an incendiary punch you threw there, wrestlingguy"
> 
> Logic can be hard though. It's easier to try out new words we learned.



That would be self defense... but, these are matters for Hyde Park if you want to debate the merits there....


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> "Their," not "they're."
> 
> You can think me a fool all you like, it doesn't bother me. But I know for sure that claiming invisible support for your position is very foolish indeed.


Thank you for the correction, you'll be hard-pressed to find many grammatical mistakes in any of my posts, but enjoy.
As far as support goes, you don't know what you're talking about... that makes you the fool, again.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Thank you for the correction, you'll be hard-pressed to find many grammatical mistakes in any of my posts, but enjoy.
> As far as support goes, you don't know what you're talking about... that makes you the fool, again.



Takes a fool to know a fool.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> there are people here who are inferring that somehow she does not have the right to make that decision which is wrong pure and simple. they're basically saying she has no right to change her mind. she has that right as well. so why even the argument? even if someone dislikes the idea they have absolutely no say--especially over someone they don't even know. so why even try to infringe on her freedom by trying to socially shame her about rights that are already hers? your opinions, no matter what they are do not outweigh her right to decide. they are a moot point. those opinions are no better than the ones people here usually rail against when people go around telling fat folk they should lose weight and lamb basting them publically for not fitting a thin standard. putting body shaming for any reason into words is messed up.
> 
> 
> so does it mean fat people are making a mountain out of a molehill when they reject the idea that thin people should be able to insult them when they want to stay fat and the ti people don't like it? i don't think so, and i don't believe you do either. it's best not to be the other side of that same dysfunctional coin.


I don't know if you saw the show or not, I don't know if you even know who Susanne Eman is or not, but none of what you're talking about has anything to do with me.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Takes a fool to know a fool.



which would make dromond a fool as well... and you. Are you really hurling grade school insults?


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I don't know if you saw the show or not, I don't know if you even know who Susanne Eman is or not, but none of what you're talking about has anything to do with me.



it does if you are enabling people who are doing body shaming. think about it.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> which would make dromond a fool as well... and you. Are you really hurling grade school insults?



No I am simply amusing myself and laughing when you and Marl reply to all of us to let us know how neither of you care what we think. Seriously dude, every single post.. We get it, you don't care what we think. Why don't you two go to dinner or something?


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

some of us think they are the same person because they are answering each other's replies. but it doesn't matter if it's two people or one person they're both wrong in attacking a fat person for choices.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually I said I wasn't insulted. And isn't it a little bit hypocritical to get on me about over replying, considering your number of posts in this thread as well?



> some of us think they are the same person because they are answering each other's replies. but it doesn't matter if it's two people or one person they're both wrong in attacking a fat person for choices.



I can just imagine some of you people private messaging each other with this suspicion. Fucking classic!

By the way, you've just demonstrated how blindly you attack here. Neither one of us have a SINGLE post in this thread attacking susanne eman or any other person for their choices regarding their body. What a failure. You lose.
That Ayn Rand quote in your signature has never been more relevant to yourself. LOL


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Yeah, I figured that'd be your response. My problem isn't with the paysite models. They're business owners selling an image, and I'm all for people making money. My problem is with some of the men who "compliment" the paysite models. Some, not all, are mouth breathers who wouldn't know how to deal with a real woman.
> 
> I put you in that category.


Well, I'm not a man, and I compliment models all the time that I think are cute, or did an attractive shoot.
In actuality, compliments from other women are very appreciated, because women are more critical of other women, than men are.
I breathe in through my nose and out through my mouth, how about you?


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Not addressing the main point I made proves my point as well
> 
> And as for superodullisque, way to pull a wrestlingguy.



i'm not here for him though i count him as a friend. i'm here for CP . but it shows your mindset thinking every fat woman here needs to come to "pull" a man. you are sooo intelligent  you must be one of those who think we can't find one elsewhere whenever we like. tg you are not the measure of what dims might have to offer a single woman. if it were so it would be very slim sad pickings indeed.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

you totally failed to understand what I meant. I wasnt not talking about you "pulling" wrestlingguy. I was saying that you "pulled" a wrestlingguy by not addressing my post. :doh:

And please, I want you to quote me from this thread where I attacked a fat person for their choices regarding their body. You're just blindly arguing at this point. I havent addressed that issue once in this thread.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Actually I said I wasn't insulted. And isn't it a little bit hypocritical to get on me about over replying, considering your number of posts in this thread as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



symptoms of paranoia:check!


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> it does if you are enabling people who are doing body shaming. think about it.


Susanne went on Dr. Phil because she loves the attention. I'm not enabling anyone, I don't follow any of what you're talking about. Seriously, I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Supero, please stop attacking thin people. You should be ashamed. 


Seriously, please address the point about me or the other poster attacking fat peoples choices. I'm starting to think you're not even paying attention. At least the other people arguing with me didn't just make shit up.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Actually I said I wasn't insulted. And isn't it a little bit hypocritical to get on me about over replying, considering your number of posts in this thread as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a hypocrite, I said I was amusing myself, kind of like when a cat plays with a mouse .


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Not now hon, adults are talking.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Not now hon, adults are talking.



You're obviously not talking about yourself.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Susanne went on Dr. Phil because she loves the attention. I'm not enabling anyone, I don't follow any of what you're talking about. Seriously, I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.



I am curious. Are you a relative of Susanne? , a friend she confided in? Dr. Phil's assistant? Jiminy Cricket? I ask because I am jut wondering how you can know why she went on the show. None of us know her reasonings, even you. Unless...








YOU are Miss Cleo


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Supero, please stop attacking thin people. You should be ashamed.
> 
> 
> Seriously, please address the point about me or the other poster attacking fat peoples choices. I'm starting to think you're not even paying attention. At least the other people arguing with me didn't just make shit up.



none of your wrangling and dodge ball techniques can evade the fact that both you and your hauncho are being supportive of people who were trying to shame and attack Susanne and the people who said that it was wrong to do so. you called people ridiculous for feeling that way. now that you're the one looking ridiculous and trying to kick your way out of it by playing a victim but you are the aggressor.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> The poster who spoke of someone's sexy thighs is someone else, so let's keep it on topic, rather than lumping men together.
> I know there is a word for woman-haters, but I don't know if there is one for man-haters... but I see a number of them around.



It IS on topic. It's showing that there are quite a few folks here who look at fat women as not being people, just spank bank material. 

Disliking the behaviours of a few men does not mean one hates all men. 



natepogue said:


> you must be a lot of fun to talk to in person. political correctness and over sensitivity at its most elevated. the term "stick up your ass" would fit well.



I am a lot of fun, yes, or so I've been told. I don't see how encouraging misogyny, sexism, racism or violence is a good thing, so yes, I will speak up about it. 

Anyone who casually threatens violence like what happened earlier sends up big red flags, as do those who support it. 



> and as for calling me a dubious character Dromond, I think that's a bit of a stretch. I've made people mad here before, yes, but in exactly the same nature as this thread. Plenty of overreaction and ganging up on me. The fact that you're warning someone not to "align" with me on an internet forum tells a lot about you and how badly you want me to be a pariah and an outcast here.



When you get multiple people in multiple situations telling you that you're wrong, then maybe you should take a moment to really look at the situation. It might very well be a case of it's not them, it's you. You might think people are overreacting, but they're entitled to react and to speak up about issues like this. You're choosing to brush it all off as "overreaction" without actually looking at why people are upset.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> none of your wrangling and dodge ball techniques can evade the fact that both you and your hauncho are being supportive of people who were trying to shame and attack Susanne and the people who said that it was wrong to do so. you called people ridiculous for feeling that way. now that you're the one looking ridiculous and trying to kick your way out of it by playing a victim but you are the aggressor.



No no, you have to address the part that said this



> they're both wrong in attacking a fat person for choices.



You made the claim, now show the proof.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Not now hon, adults are talking.



Then go sit in the corner sonny and try to keep your hands out of your diaper


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> No no, you have to address the part that said this
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim, now show the proof.



the proof is that you came in calling people ridiculous right off the bat and then jumped on people who supported not body shaming Susanne. either you did that because you agreed that it was okay to body shame and/or you just decided to get personal with people for your own irrational reasons that hand nothing to do with the subject at hand. either way you were wrong.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> the proof is that you came in calling people ridiculous right off the bat and then jumped on people who supported not body shaming Susanne. either you did that because you agreed that it was okay to body shame and/or you just decided to get personal with people for your own irrational reasons that hand nothing to do with the subject at hand. either way you were wrong.



Actually I was originally posting because I felt people were being attacked needlessly. If that's all it takes for you to label me as a body shamer or an enabler of body shamers then I'm going to have to make a mental note that you're not all there.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Actually I was originally posting because I felt people were being attacked needlessly. If that's all it takes for you to label me as a body shamer or an enabler of body shamers then I'm going to have to make a mental note that you're not all there.



Hush. Oh and btw, Thanks for the rep and the "so sexy when you're angry" comment. I can honestly say it made me gag. I know I should be simpering at your feet but pfft not going to happen.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this the equivalent to getting my shins kicked on the playground?  d'aww


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Actually I was originally posting because I felt people were being attacked needlessly. If that's all it takes for you to label me as a body shamer or an enabler of body shamers then I'm going to have to make a mental note that you're not all there.


Very strange, indeed.


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Very strange, indeed.



You two kids get a room.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> You two kids get a room.


There is a reason I don't address any of your posts to me, and that is because they don't rate a response. Sorry.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> There is a reason I don't address any of your posts to me, and that is because they don't rate a response. Sorry.



But...you just did.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin, that razor sharp wit of yours!


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> But...you just did.



I know. I guess she thought we wouldn't notice.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Actually I was originally posting because I felt people were being attacked needlessly. If that's all it takes for you to label me as a body shamer or an enabler of body shamers then I'm going to have to make a mental note that you're not all there.



ok let me reboot and explain myself to you fully. i think i took your understanding of the issue for granted and i apologize for that. 

people get upset because usually you support what you are. i doubt you go around supporting people who verbally abuse fat women on the street. if you saw that you probably wouldn't you say "awww you're being too hard on the guy" because you know what effect it has on the fat women who it was aimed at and even the ones who just hear it. anyway i hope you do. 

you need to think about exactly what it is you are doing when you're doing it and not let personalities into it so much. remember impressionable people who don't know or care about anyone's history are reading this and taking it in. some are even underage. you need to be careful about who and what you seem to be supporting because it has real repercussions in the real world. people do actually literally live and die on this stuff. i know. i don't remember you from when i used to post before. i don't know or care about your post history. i only know what it looks like. 

on the whole there needs to be a lot more sticking to the points of the issue rather than just not liking someone's "tone". the first thing you need to gauge is whether what they are saying is right or wrong otherwise you can end up supporting things you wish you hadn't and painting yourself into a corner. 

speaking for myself i'm sure there are people who got very emotional in this thread. but,some of us have seen enough impressionable friends die that sometimes niceties are forgotten when the first order of the day is to protect people. i'd rather err on that side than to support people who can cause other people to crash. if you don't think it's a big deal you haven't been around the people here long enough or met many IRL. 

no one here has any idea exactly how much Susanne may emotionally count on our support. all i can say is that over the years i'm sure she has made a lot of friends and had a lot of positive outlay from people here. what happens to someone when it turns to hatred? i wouldn't personally want to be a contributing factor to someone perhaps not making it. would you?

i have a friend here who was web modeling as an ssbbw. she had to have emergency WLS that she would rather not have had. she was absolutely gorgeous at her size and extremely popular. anyone who knows anything about it knows that doctors almost NEVER do an emergency operation like that. they like to put people through counseling and have them lose an amount of weight on their own first. she was in the hospital in dire circumstances. her husband she met here left her because she was trying to save her own life. admirers she tried to get her fired when she needed money most and even made threats against her. so maybe you just aren't aware just how far this stuff goes. that is why i'm telling you now. a lot of us women recognize it when we see it because it has been aimed at us. so do a lot of the guys here who have been around a while who are trying to tell you. this is not a game. i hope you wake up.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

penguin said:


> But...you just did.


Yes, because I didn't want to appear rude for not answering any of her posts to or about me.
None of them have anything to do with the topic, or have any merit because they're just childish insults.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> because you support what you are. i doubt you go around supporting people who verbally abuse fat women on the street. if you saw that n you probably wouldn't you say "awww you're being too hard on the guy" because you know what effect it has on the fat women who it was aimed at and even the ones who just hear it. anyway i hope you do.
> 
> you need to think about exactly what it is you are doing when you're doing it and not let personalities into it so much. remember impressionable people who don't know or care about anyone's history are reading this and taking it in. some are even underage. you need to be careful about who and what you seem to be supporting because it has real repercussions in the real world. people do actually literally live and die on this stuff. i know. i don't remember you from when i used to post before. i don't know or care about your post history. i only know what it looks like.
> 
> ...


You're reading WAY too much into it. I don't even think you read the first few posts I made in this thread. 
Despite your assumptions, I DO know how far this stuff goes. I just don't think someone offering their opinion on someone else's negative/violent comments needs to be condescended to or insulted so quickly out of the gate. I don't think it's hard to comprehend where I was initially coming from.

And how fucking funny of you to try to shame me for potentially ruining impressionable minors but not addressing the countless other posters in this thread using foul language and telling me I have no balls. Really makes your point pretty stupid and meaningless.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Actually I was originally posting because I felt people were being attacked needlessly. If that's all it takes for you to label me as a body shamer or an enabler of body shamers then I'm going to have to make a mental note that you're not all there.



i'm all there alright because who you support is who you agree with. it's not that hard.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> ok let me reboot and explain myself to you fully. i think i took your understanding of the issue for granted and i apologize for that.
> 
> because you support what you are. i doubt you go around supporting people who verbally abuse fat women on the street. if you saw that n you probably wouldn't you say "awww you're being too hard on the guy" because you know what effect it has on the fat women who it was aimed at and even the ones who just hear it. anyway i hope you do.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about your friend, and I'm sorry you're missing the whole point of this argument. If you want to make statements about fat acceptance, or whatever you're trying to do, there is no reason to direct it to this poster. He was merely standing up for me when I was attacked for sticking up for some poor guy who made a joke.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I'm sorry about your friend, and I'm sorry you're missing the whole point of this argument. If you want to make statements about fat acceptance, or whatever you're trying to do, there is no reason to direct it to this poster. He was merely standing up for me when I was attacked for sticking up for some poor guy who made a joke.



I think she's just going to continue to correlate that to me enabling the original poster you commented about. It's delusional.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> You're reading WAY too much into it. I don't even think you read the first few posts I made in this thread.
> Despite your assumptions, I DO know how far this stuff goes. I just don't think someone offering their opinion on someone else's negative/violent comments needs to be condescended to or insulted so quickly out of the gate. I don't think it's hard to comprehend where I was initially coming from.
> 
> And how fucking funny of you to try to shame me for potentially ruining impressionable minors but not addressing the countless other posters in this thread using foul language and telling me I have no balls. Really makes your point pretty stupid and meaningless.



you still think that the exact positions taken don't matter. that is very unrealistic. in that case maybe i should say that all fat people are horrible and deserve to die and that i believe they should be subject to eugenics in a nice way. have people attack me and then have you defend me and by default my position.

you would have made an excellent Nazi


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> You're reading WAY too much into it. I don't even think you read the first few posts I made in this thread.
> Despite your assumptions, I DO know how far this stuff goes. I just don't think someone offering their opinion on someone else's negative/violent comments needs to be condescended to or insulted so quickly out of the gate. I don't think it's hard to comprehend where I was initially coming from.
> 
> And how fucking funny of you to try to shame me for potentially ruining impressionable minors but not addressing the countless other posters in this thread using foul language and telling me I have no balls. Really makes your point pretty stupid and meaningless.



Yes, yes, yes, and yes. :bow:


----------



## joswitch (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread:


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> you still think that the exact positions taken don't matter. that is very unrealistic. in that case maybe i should say that all fat people are horrible and deserve to die and that i believe they should be subject to eugenics in a nice way. have people attack me and then have you defend me and by default my position.
> 
> you would have made an excellent Nazi



This is by far the dumbest post in this entire thread.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I'm sorry about your friend, and I'm sorry you're missing the whole point of this argument. If you want to make statements about fat acceptance, or whatever you're trying to do, there is no reason to direct it to this poster. He was merely standing up for me when I was attacked for sticking up for some poor guy who made a joke.



he's not a poor guy. he's a grown up who left a long time ago. and it's not a joke to everyone. maybe you should read the posts of the people who've been here longer than you and had more experience with this.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> I think she's just going to continue to correlate that to me enabling the original poster you commented about. It's delusional.


The whole thing is off the wall.
By telling CP off for being such a witch to that Susanne Eman fan, I invited a wolf pack to join in. At least the place wasn't boring today.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> This is by far the dumbest post in this entire thread.


LOL, yeah, and that's saying something!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> This is by far the dumbest post in this entire thread.



i'm sorry you feel you are losing so much in life that you have to win at something wrong so bad that you have no empathy for people this could affect.


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law



> It states: "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1."[2][3] In other words, Godwin observed that, given enough time, in any online discussionregardless of topic or scopesomeone inevitably makes a comparison to Hitler and the Nazis.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reductio_ad_Hitlerum



> an informal fallacy that consists of trying to refute an opponent's view by comparing it to a view that would be held by Adolf Hitler or the Nazi Party.



Fucking classic


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's only a fallacy if the comparison is not true
it's evident you have not ever taken or either passed a logic class before 

it's only an informal fallacy if the premises does not support the conclusion. here they do. the mere mention of a hitleresque idea does not necessarily make an incorrect conclusion. 

the analogy i mentioned was a good one because it was structural rather than ideological. it's important to know the difference between the two. it only shows that two wrong ideas flow can the same direction because this is only an analogy and NOT an entire argument. 

you need to take an pass a real class instead on relying on wiki so much. it's like reading cliff notes and thinking you know the classics.

this also shows you issue is with the idea of winning instead of with the ethics of the thing


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

Go lay down son, you've been done.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

superodalisque said:


> i'm sorry you feel you are losing so much in life that you have to win at something wrong so bad that you have no empathy for people this could affect.


You tried to compare him to a *NAZI!* That's just plain obnoxious.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> Go lay down son, you've been done.


I'm serious, people are here either because they're fat, or they're drawn to fat partners, what is there to fight about?


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

Ohhhh...sexy lady! 

View attachment 307414-gangnam-style-memes-10-things-to-know.jpg


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 26, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Ohhhh...sexy lady!



I have been waiting for you


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 26, 2012)

Sometimes the only thing to say is a picture. Haha.




cinnamitch said:


> I have been waiting for you


----------



## Dromond (Nov 26, 2012)

The two of them do love stroking each other off, don't they?


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 26, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> The whole thing is off the wall.
> By telling CP off for being such a witch to that Susanne Eman fan, I invited a wolf pack to join in. At least the place wasn't boring today.




you didn't "tell her off", you *insulted *her. what you said was low and you know it and so does everyone else that read it. Period.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> you didn't "tell her off", you *insulted *her. what you said was low and you know it and so does everyone else that read it. Period.


Thank you.:eat2:


----------



## joswitch (Nov 26, 2012)

.........................


----------



## natepogue (Nov 26, 2012)

trolling is convincing your victim that you truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous and/or giving your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help. Trolling requires deceiving; any trolling that doesn't involve decieving someone isn't trolling at all. 

Obvious fail is obvious.

edit - nice edit.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2012)

natepogue said:


> trolling is convincing your victim that you truly believe in what you are saying, no matter how outrageous and/or giving your victim malicious instructions, under the guise of help. Trolling requires deceiving; any trolling that doesn't involve decieving someone isn't trolling at all.
> 
> Obvious fail is obvious.
> 
> edit - nice edit.


LOL! That's why you're the "King".:bow:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 26, 2012)

I am on a plane and don't have the time this immediate minute to clean up the sand that is being tossed around and kicked in some faces. The moderation philosophy here is that this is an adult forum. With that in mind and of course that this is the Internet, I would suggest taking a couple of deep breaths, and focus on something else for a while. As a catch all, I am going to close the thread and moderate it when I am not racing to beat the airplane door before it closes. Tolerance and stewardship are too concepts that everyone should consider when participating in web discussions. Do you really want to be imoratalized on the web in less than stellar light?


----------

